# Fuengirola



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

FRIDAY FUN - After work at Bar La Plaza. 

For a few weeks now I have been hosting a get-together in Fuengirola each week. 

As I have said, I am happy to put on these Meet-Ups each and every Friday so the next will be 

Friday 14th November at 17,30 (5,30pm) 

Bar La Plaza
Main Square/Plaza Constitución
Fuengirola
NO agenda, NO formalities, NO cost (buy your own drinks etc) 

It's just an opportunity to say "hi" to some different groups - InterNations, Xing, EWorld, Ecademy, Midas Telecom - as well as some of my local contacts. 

All welcome. If anybody wants to go on for a meal or whatever later there are dozens of good restaurants/bars and we can decide on the night. 

If anybody wants a local hotel the Hostal Marbella is 100m away. Very pleasant, free wifi and reasonable rates.

It's a totally social environment with, as above, no agenda. Talk about sex,'n drugs and rock&roll or SEO, the rice harvest in Thailand or Spain's GDP. Totally up to those who turn up and who you end up in conversation with. I'm very happy with that "formula" - if you can get down on Friday you are most welcome. 


Please drop me a line here or give me a call on 659 173 108


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

funnily enough we go to that bar quite often, especially in the mornings. My OH likes the croissants they serve there. In fact there is a photo of my kids with friends taken sitting outside of there. hopefully, we'll see you there this Friday

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> FRIDAY FUN - After work at Bar La Plaza.
> 
> For a few weeks now I have been hosting a get-together in Fuengirola each week.
> 
> ...


How about some photos


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> funnily enough we go to that bar quite often, especially in the mornings. Jo


Mornings ?!?!?!? Invented by Mother-in-laws and Arsenal fans I am sure

On Saturday I will be at the Rincón de la Victoria Trade Show in the Plazo del Llano de Torroba.

Also on Sunday if anybody is interested I will be at the long-awaited local derby 

UD Fuengirola-Los Boliches v Alhaurín de la Torre at the Santa Fé stadium in Los Boliches 

In fact at 5pm I will be at Málaga V Villareal so you know all know my plans for the weekend! 

Happy to have a coffee if anybody is around:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

so where were you??? Admittedly we got there a little late due to some kind of demostration going on at the top end of Fuengirola which caused a major traffic jam but...... We had a nice night over there tho!!!

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> so where were you??? Admittedly we got there a little late due to some kind of demostration going on at the top end of Fuengirola which caused a major traffic jam but...... We had a nice night over there tho!!!
> 
> Jo x


Aggggh! Did you go? We were inside - admittedly only two of us (for whatever reason). Did you not have my mobile - I have just re-checked there was no message from you.? I guess we were there until 8pm. 

So, sorry to have missed you. I will be in Barcelona next week so will not be there - no reason why others can't continue it. I know several have commented that they think it is too cold to sit outside (they should try Halifax or Blackburn in November!) 

Now, you make me feel bad. What can I do? 
Lousy news on a lousy day - I got robbed in the morning at the railway station.


Mmmm. I could meet you all this evening (after 6pm) or tomorrow after 3 at Plaza Mayor (or similar) if you want me to sort the telephone thing or just want a coffee. 

You have my moble - my 24/7 email is [email protected]


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Aggggh! Did you go? We were inside - admittedly only two of us (for whatever reason). Did you not have my mobile - I have just re-checked there was no message from you.? I guess we were there until 8pm.
> 
> So, sorry to have missed you. I will be in Barcelona next week so will not be there - no reason why others can't continue it. I know several have commented that they think it is too cold to sit outside (they should try Halifax or Blackburn in November!)
> 
> ...



Well you must have seen me then!! Cos we were inside too. I was wearing a black and white check tent thing and with my OH and two kids, We were sitting on a table thing by the toilets!!!! I kinda looked around but I would have been too shy to ask anyone and I didnt know what you looked like.

Never mind, I've been stood up before!!! We're going to Plaza Mayor tonight, Have you been in the new bit yet?? ALL THOSE CLOTHES SHOPS!!!! Tomorrow we're in fuengirola again, some friends have recently opened a restaurant in "Fish Alley" and we're going there for lunch.

We must meet up tho somewhen, someday.............

As for the telephone thing - hmmm, maybe....just maybe we've sorted it. OH was lucky enough to get a fluent english speaking advisor who actually went through to their "special" department???? and was arguing on our behalf and has said its all sorted?????????????????????????????????????????

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Starting up the meet-ups again after the holiday break: ALL WELCOME
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First of all, HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all. 

This is going to be a very exciting year with a whole new batch of opportunities and challenges. The strong will get stronger and, sadly, the weak will get weaker. 

I am keen to start the Friday "Meet-Ups" again and I am delighted that Roger Cummiskey has invited us to the Restaurante Lucia for the first meeting on FRIDAY 16th JANUARY at 5,30 pm. (See below) 

As usual there is NO agenda, NO formalities, NO cost (buy your own drinks etc) It's just an opportunity to say "hi" to some different groups - InterNations, Xing, EWorld, Ecademy, ExpatForum, Midas Telecom, AIA - as well as some of my local contacts. 

All welcome. If anybody wants to go on for a meal or whatever later a number of us will be staying at this fine Scandinavian restaurant. (Scandi food at Spanish prices!) 

It's a totally social environment with, as above, no agenda. The great attraction this week is that we will have the opportunity to see some great original art. Talk about sex 'n' drugs and rock&roll or SEO, the rice harvest in Thailand or Spain's GDP. Totally up to those who turn up and who you end up in conversation with. I'm very happy with that "formula" - if you can get down on Friday you are most welcome. 

To confirm, please drop me a line here or give me a call on 659 173 108 

Kind Regards 

Steve Hall 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Roger Cummiskey and Richard Wood, the Chairman and Vice-Chairman of the Andalusian International Artists Group exhibit during the month of January a selection of their paintings at Galeria Lucia, Restaurante Lucia, Calle Maestra Angles Aspiazu, Pueblo Lucia, Fuengirola (This is the road that has been dug up since time immemorial that runs between Barclays Bank down to the 3-horse roundabout on C/Jesús Santos Rein AKA The "Railway street"). 

Garry Gran, the gallery owner said "I am delighted with the very professional approach from the AIA group and believe that their artists will substantially contribute to the success of this New Year exhibition. The works on display are of very different subject matters, one being representational and the other modern, but all with the same aim that is to reflect on the artist's view of the world, and maybe sometimes entering into the realms of fantasy". 

The AIA-Group was formed five years ago by professional and dedicated visual artists from around Europe and Scandinavia, who are all living and working in the Province of Andalucia. The group are currently recruiting new artist members and further information is available from the Chairman, Roger Cummiskey on 952 592 652 or their web site on AIA Artist Group, original art, buy art, Spain, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Spain


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I got robbed in the morning at the railway station.


This hit Madrid regional news yesterday. No not Steve - but a SHARP rise in pickpocketing especially on the Metro. Wallets in inside pockets ( with zips and velcro) time. Not washing for a month helps too!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was robbed TWICE in one week - once at Los Boliches and then 5 days later at Alicante. 

I hate to say this but if ANYBODY asks directions etc be ULTRA careful. At Alicante, I was asked the way to the ticket office for the Granada bus and as I turned round to point to the ALSA queue some scum swept my laptop case up and was off in a trice. A liitle old lady saw it but what with her false teeth and speaking to me in valenciano we did not get far. Police officer was as bored as xxxx. Told me to do the denuncia at Valencia - I thought I was going to get a baton in my face when I said, "Is that because you can't be bothered to do it?" Not a happy chappy!!! LOL


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a map of the venue - it's about 100m from the Barclays bank " and down towards the three horses roundabout" (on the road that they have had dug up for months)


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I was robbed TWICE in one week - once at Los Boliches and then 5 days later at Alicante.
> 
> I hate to say this but if ANYBODY asks directions etc be ULTRA careful. At Alicante, I was asked the way to the ticket office for the Granada bus and as I turned round to point to the ALSA queue some scum swept my laptop case up and was off in a trice. A liitle old lady saw it but what with her false teeth and speaking to me in valenciano we did not get far. Police officer was as bored as xxxx. Told me to do the denuncia at Valencia - I thought I was going to get a baton in my face when I said, "Is that because you can't be bothered to do it?" Not a happy chappy!!! LOL


Worth taking note of, we always lock everything in the safe, cash, credit cards, passports etc, along with the car keys if we don't take the car. 50 euros in notes and a bit of change usually does us, and that's kept in a zipped pocket with the safe and door key in a separate zipped pocket (the joys of Craghopper and Rohan zip off doubles and trebles).

If they were to snatch the wifes bag all they would get is her make up, comb and hairbrush, along with the bag of course, that would no doubt be found dumped when the scum bags realised it contained nothing of value. So if anyone slightly dodgy looking wants to stop and talk to us I will ignore them, not in my nature but needs must and all that.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I am normally so careful and the laptop was "trapped" between my legs and NOT at the side. Of course, I had everything backed up ...................... but sadly I was dumb enough to have the memory sticks INSIDE the bag!! Life!! 

In Los Boliches they got 1 credit card which was stopped within 5 minutes and less than 5 euros. Not a lot to get pushed under the train for if I'd caught the scum.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am keen to continue the Friday "Meet-Ups" and I am delighted that well-known local artist Roger Cummiskey has again invited us to the Restaurante Lucia in Fuengirola on FRIDAY 23rd JANUARY at 5,30 pm. 

As usual there is NO agenda, NO formalities, NO cost (buy your own drinks etc) It's just an opportunity to say "hi" to some different groups - InterNations, Xing, EWorld, Ecademy, Midas Telecom, AIA - as well as some of my local contacts. 

All welcome. If anybody wants to go on for a meal or whatever later a number of us will be staying at this fine Scandinavian restaurant. (Scandi food at Spanish prices!) 

It's a totally social environment with, as above, no agenda. The great attraction this week is that we will have the opportunity to see some great original art. Talk about sex 'n' drugs and rock&roll or SEO, the rice harvest in Thailand or Spain's GDP. Totally up to those who turn up and who you end up in conversation with. I'm very happy with that "formula" - if you can get down on Friday you are most welcome. 

To confirm, please drop me a line here or give me a call on 659 173 108


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Steve: Are the Friday evening gatherings still happening? My husband and I will be in Spain from Feb 24th till March 12th. I am hooking up with Jojo at some point to "do lunch"..so maybe we can "do" Friday evening also?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Are you having any of these nearer Torre Steve?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, they are every week - including this one. You are all most welcome. 

I am happy to have a little one in Cave Town Xtreme! Not sure about Torrevieja - no plans to be back there at the moment.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, they are every week - including this one. You are all most welcome.
> 
> I am happy to have a little one in Cave Town Xtreme! Not sure about Torrevieja - no plans to be back there at the moment.


Not sure about doing one here Steve....there's not many Brits here, and the ones that are, are not really entrepreneurial visionaries. 

What other locations do you do them?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have only ever done them in Torrevieja and Fuengirola. (Torrevieja started 6 years ago and are still ticking over despite the current "challenges") 

Xtreme, remeber when "Two or more are gathered together, then they shall perform the parrot sketch". There is no formula ...it's just what "works on the night" 

"Don't look for leaders. Become one yourself" (The American dream .....all just gone wrong again?)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I have only ever done them in Torrevieja and Fuengirola. (Torrevieja started 6 years ago and are still ticking over despite the current "challenges")
> 
> Xtreme, remeber when "Two or more are gathered together, then they shall perform the parrot sketch". There is no formula ...it's just what "works on the night"
> 
> "Don't look for leaders. Become one yourself" (The American dream .....all just gone wrong again?)


Trust me on this Steve....you can't polish a turd! 

So I may try to make Fuengirola at some point....do you get movers and shakers at these gigs or a bunch of Jackanory merchants?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> So I may try to make Fuengirola at some point....do you get movers and shakers at these gigs or a bunch of Jackanory merchants?


You will if I'm there!!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's just like real life .....red and yellow and pink and green! "The Good, the Bad and my ex mother in law" Actually she's have two "starring" roles. 

We are totally informal - suits some and not others. I'll be there if 1 or 100 turn up - great. If not, I'll be there the next week. 

This afternoon there is a big full-blown suited and booted gig in Nueva Andalucia but that is full presentation, speeches etc etc They are not normally my type of events but I am looking to make as many contacts here as I have on the Costa Blanca so I have to go the extra mile. 
Last week, by absolute coincidence, I bumped into an old friend who I had not seen for 4 years. Great to see her, hope we can do some business but I had absolutely zero idea she lived here .... she evaporated with a new partner a few years ago and it was great surprise to be in the same room at the same time. I had had second thoughts about going but I met her and I aslo met another guy whose wife I am interviewing on Friday.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You will if I'm there!!!!
> 
> Jo



...and the great enigma of the week is to know whether Jojo is a mover, shaker or a "Jackanory merchant" 

I'll go for the first!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo's going? That sounds my type of gig! Where's my bloody hair colourant?


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't get me started on the American Dream!!! LOVE your comment about polishing a turd..Right on, dude!! I have refused to watch TV as of yesterday. Now, on to better subjects..okay, I can do the parrot sketch =), so can I expect to meet some of you in Fuengirola on a Friday evening ????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Don't get me started on the American Dream!!! LOVE your comment about polishing a turd..Right on, dude!! I have refused to watch TV as of yesterday. Now, on to better subjects..okay, I can do the parrot sketch =), so can I expect to meet some of you in Fuengirola on a Friday evening ????



I'll tell you what Tigershark, you can come with me when you're over! I havent met this lot either, but we can show them whether we move, shake or do Jackanory!!!!?? Its been that long, I'm not sure I can remember!!

Jo


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO..you're on, Babe!! =)


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Ooops! Forgot..."this PARROT has EXPIRED, etc..."


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I am normally so careful and the laptop was "trapped" between my legs and NOT at the side. Of course, I had everything backed up ...................... but sadly I was dumb enough to have the memory sticks INSIDE the bag!! Life!!
> 
> In Los Boliches they got 1 credit card which was stopped within 5 minutes and less than 5 euros. Not a lot to get pushed under the train for if I'd caught the scum.


Hmmmm..dare I open a new can of worms here??? That's why we carry guns in Arizona...'k, I'm running for cover now =)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hmmmm..dare I open a new can of worms here??? That's why we carry guns in Arizona...'k, I'm running for cover now =)


Wanna can opener? 









There are one or two things I like about the US btw. The right to bear arms is one.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Chris: haha, yeah there are a LIMITED number of things Ilike about the US, too...my Charter Arms Pink Lady is one of them..haha


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...back to Fuengirola!!

I am delighted that Ecademist Roger Cummiskey has again invited us to the Restaurante Lucia in Fuengirola on FRIDAY 30th JANUARY at 5,30 pm. http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...azu+19&strMerged=fuengirola&ie=UTF-8&x=35&y=7

We had a great meet-up last week with visitors from Denmark, The UK, Ireland, Spain, Sweden and The Channel Islands. 

As usual there is NO agenda, NO formalities, NO cost (buy your own drinks etc) It's just an opportunity to say "hi" to some different groups - InterNations, Xing, EWorld, Ecademy, Midas Telecom, AIA - as well as some of my local contacts. 

All welcome. If anybody wants to go on for a meal or whatever later a number of us will be staying at this fine Scandinavian restaurant. (Scandi food at Spanish prices!) 

It's a totally social environment with, as above, no agenda. The great attraction this week is that we will have the opportunity to see some great original art. Talk about sex 'n' drugs and rock&roll or SEO, the rice harvest in Thailand or Spain's GDP. Totally up to those who turn up and who you end up in conversation with. I'm very happy with that "formula" - if you can get down on Friday you are most welcome. 

Additionally, Swedish artist Margit Björklund and British artist Rob Miller, leading members of the Andalusian International Artists Group, exhibit during the month of February, a selection of their paintings at the Galeria. I am sure even if you do not like my company you will like the paintings! 

To confirm, please drop me a line here or give me a call on 659 173 108


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Steve: So, still on for Feb 27th, presumably, as well?? We depart for Malaga in 20 days...but who's counting? haha Jo..You too, right?? Cannot wait to be sitting on our _balcon_ with a glass of wine in my hand looking out at the Med....


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeed but happy to meet you at any other time when you are here - enjoy your trip!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi Steve: So, still on for Feb 27th, presumably, as well?? We depart for Malaga in 20 days...but who's counting? haha Jo..You too, right?? Cannot wait to be sitting on our _balcon_ with a glass of wine in my hand looking out at the Med....



well lets hope the weather picks up before you sit out on your balcony - or you'll get very wet and may need to tie yourself to a weight or you'll blow away LOL. looking forward to seeing you !!

jo x


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Indeed but happy to meet you at any other time when you are here - enjoy your trip!


Hi Steve: Thanks for your kind words! We look forward to meeting you. BTW, I have the old TIME/LIFE Foods of the World cookbook on Scandinavian food, but other than that don't know anything about it..but you've mentioned the "Scandi"food restaurant..sounds interesting!


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> well lets hope the weather picks up before you sit out on your balcony - or you'll get very wet and may need to tie yourself to a weight or you'll blow away LOL. looking forward to seeing you !!
> 
> jo x


Hey Jo girl: If we ever actually bl**dy get there, I'll be ready for a drink..then I may bore you to death with my passport story! (See my new post)..Okay, now, don't hate me..I'm sitting here with both our slider doors open..it's 72 F, it's up to 80 across the river in Laughlin, Nevada...mayb you should come here, it's full of snowbirds every winter..I'm going to be confident and say "See you soon"!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hey Jo girl: ..Okay, now, don't hate me..I'm sitting here with both our slider doors open..it's 72 F, it's up to 80 across the river in Laughlin, Nevada...mayb you should come here


I AM JEALOUS!!! I'm sat here huddled over my radiator with my outside coat still on!! according to my car a moment ago, its 8c here, lets swap!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> I AM JEALOUS!!! I'm sat here huddled over my radiator with my outside coat still on!! according to my car a moment ago, its 8c here, lets swap!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Hey Jo: HaHa..See we live in a place wthat you have to get away from in summer, unless you want to remain indoors with the a/c blasting 24/7. You can make a mad dash to your A/Ced vehicle to drive to an A/Ced restaurant or mall, but that's about it in summer. So we go to the California coast when it's too hot here. Anyway, once we get to know each other in Espana, maybe you can come out here for a visit..we'll pop over to Vegas! ...Janice


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend went to Arizona to play golf in August a couple of years ago. 
He was amazed how cheap golf was there ,,,,,,, until he realised that the ONLY time was to play dawn or dusk and that to play at any civilised time was just impossible because of the heat. 

It's absolutely ****ching it down here and I am thinking of reasons not to go out.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> It's absolutely ****ching it down here and I am thinking of reasons not to go out.


I guess you've got the same weather as me Steve. Its unbelievable here, high winds, torrential rain, the odd clap of thunder. The rain is actually penetrating my sitting room wall, so thats dripping... and I keep getting power cuts which is playing havoc with the heating and the PC!! Roll on summer


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo - this is summer!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! Rain has stopped here. You should be clear soon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Wow! Rain has stopped here. You should be clear soon.


well it stopped for about half an hour. On the way to picking my son up from school there were numerous trees across the roads and floods. Apparently a teacher at the school has told my son that we can expect a major rain/storms/tornado again tonight????????? yipppeeeeeee!!!

Jo


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

*Hi from Denmark*



SteveHall said:


> FRIDAY FUN - After work at Bar La Plaza.
> 
> For a few weeks now I have been hosting a get-together in Fuengirola each week.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

We would love to meet up with you for drinks. We will be at Hotel Torrejoven from Febuary 10 - 17. We will probably be tied up with realtor's all day but we will have our evenings free. We would love to hear the real low down on the area.

Beverly & Anders


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

bevanddanmark said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We would love to meet up with you for drinks. We will be at Hotel Torrejoven from Febuary 10 - 17. We will probably be tied up with realtor's all day but we will have our evenings free. We would love to hear the real low down on the area.
> 
> Beverly & Anders


Laºter fint!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oops - double take. Which Hotel Torrejoven are you talking about? Punta Prima, Torrevieja? 

I am afraid that's a 5 hour+ drive from here. Please explain/confirm.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuengirola/Ronda - An event with a differrence!

I am delighted that Roger Cummiskey has once again invited us to the Restaurante Lucia in Fuengirola on FRIDAY 13th FEBRUARY at 5,30 pm for our weekly meet-up and as usual there is NO agenda, NO formalities, NO cost (buy your own drinks etc) It's just an opportunity to say "hi" to some different groups - Expat Forum, InterNations, Xing, EWorld, Ecademy, Midas Telecom, AIA - as well as some of my local contacts. 

It's a totally social environment with, as above, no agenda. The great attraction this week is that we will have the opportunity to see some great original art. Talk about sex 'n' drugs and rock&roll or SEO, the rice harvest in Thailand or Spain's GDP. Totally up to those who turn up and who you end up in conversation with. I'm very happy with that "formula" - if you can get down on Friday you are most welcome. 

BUT then myself and several others will be continuing to the award-winning Hotel Molino del Santo for a a very special evening. 

The owner is a friend of mine and Andy Chapell is making a very generous offer of free accommodation to all for that one night only and the only charge will be for the evening meal and the award-winning breakfast @ just 39 euros. (Personal consumption, telephone etc chargable separately!)

If you don't know the hotel, here is a part of a recent press-release about the hotel 

HOTEL MOLINO DEL SANTO WINS TWICE IN THE 2009 TRIPADVISOR TRAVELLERS' CHOICE AWARDS

Hotel Molino del Santo has been chosen as a Best Hidden Gems Hotel (Europe) and a Best Bargain Hotel (World) by TripAdvisor® in its 2009 Travellers' Choice® awards. Now in its seventh year, the TripAdvisor Travellers' Choice awards honour the world's best hotels, earning their distinction from those who know them best - real travellers. 

Hotel Molino del Santo Managers and owners, Andy Chapell and Pauline Elkin, said, "These are amazing accolades for us and our brilliant staff. We don't know how many hotels are listed on Trip Advisor but to be recognised in one category as amongst the best in Europe and in the other as amongst the best in the World is excellent. 

It makes our new season even more exciting and helps to consolidate our position as the leading rural hotel in the Ronda area. Our bookings for 2009 are already very good and this will help to ensure a great season for us. We are so grateful to our guests for their fantastic support"

So, I will start at the Lucia and from there drive up to Ronda. If anybody wants a lift or can offer a lift please let me know. If you are unable to go to Ronda but would like to meet in Fuengirola or if you want to make your way direct to EL Molino del Santo please let me know. 

I am really looking forward to the "two" events. 

Please confirm for either/both parts asap.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! You LUCKY dogs..what a wonderful opportunity..wish it were scheduled for Feb 27th! Enjoy, all of you who are able to partake..Janice


----------

